# Adult SD update: I did good! Kinda...



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Background, our adult (23) SD has moved back in for a month. We do not get along, but I promised H two things: a) I'd be civil and cordial and b) if I did get mad, I wouldn't bottle it all up and then dump it on him.

SD was supposed to leave for Tennessee yesterday morning, so I had an entire evening planned, with a nice dinner and sexytime, and well, you know. Instead, she showed back up at 3 in the afternoon, and stayed till 9 pm while she waited for her friends and oh by the way is there food for them to eat or should we order some?

I was pretty annoyed, but I just put the food in the oven*, and went to the other room. Calmly told H that I wasn't going to deal with it, I knew he was glad to see her, but he was in charge. I know part of having kids is being flexible, and most days I am, but yesterday I just didn't want to be. I wanted to have sexy grown up time. Harrrummmph.

July 1 cannot come soon enough.

*Yes, you're right, I shouldn't have done this, but ordering food would have meant that they would have been around even longer waiting for it. Also, I'm both Jewish and Southern. I feed people. It's a curse.


----------

